# Bureau of Immigration Registration



## carloscolon (Feb 1, 2014)

Need to find out if my finance, born in the Philippines, is registered with the Bureau of Immigration (Manila). Not quite sure how to go about it. I plan to e-mail them with as much information as possible. Wonder if any of you had to do the same thing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

carloscolon said:


> Need to find out if my finance, born in the Philippines, is registered with the Bureau of Immigration (Manila). Not quite sure how to go about it. I plan to e-mail them with as much information as possible. Wonder if any of you had to do the same thing. Thanks for any help.


You may get other replies on your post but this much is for certain. If she is there in the US then she is or has a record at Philippine Immigration. 
My honest guess is that your email to the BI will go unanswered as they have little interest in even maintaining their website. If they do reply to you, just like the States, privacy rights would come into play and most likely you would not be given any information.

None of my business why you would want the information in the first place - as I said before, if she is there in the States she automatically would have a BI record here for her passport and also the required exit visa for her to leave the Philippines.

As US citizens we simply take our passport and get on any flight going most anywhere in the world-no questions asked. Not so here. Philippines citizens need and MUST HAVE an "exit clearance and travel visa" in order to leave the Philippines.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> You may get other replies on your post but this much is for certain. If she is there in the US then she is or has a record at Philippine Immigration.
> My honest guess is that your email to the BI will go unanswered as they have little interest in even maintaining their website. If they do reply to you, just like the States, privacy rights would come into play and most likely you would not be given any information.
> 
> None of my business why you would want the information in the first place - as I said before, if she is there in the States she automatically would have a BI record here for her passport and also the required exit visa for her to leave the Philippines.
> ...


Jet hit the nail on the head, but what you did not mention and comes into play is She American born in the Philippines or Filipina with a Philippine passport.


----------



## carloscolon (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. I think you just saved me a lot of time and aggravation.


----------

